# Artistry In Wood



## twoclones (Mar 10, 2016)

On week remaining before our local Artistry in Wood 2016 show. While many may not consider these local hand carver shows a venue for chainsaw carvers, I've been displaying and carving at our local show for years. It's a great place to make contacts for future carving gigs! 

I usually have 6 or more really large carvings on display plus 2 trailer loads of smaller pieces. Sales are not particularly good but I get phone calls for the next 3 months if I'm aggressive about handing out cards.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 10, 2016)

twoclones said:


> On week remaining before our local Artistry in Wood 2016 show. While many may not consider these local hand carver shows a venue for chainsaw carvers, I've been displaying and carving at our local show for years. It's a great place to make contacts for future carving gigs!
> 
> I usually have 6 or more really large carvings on display plus 2 trailer loads of smaller pieces. Sales are not particularly good but I get phone calls for the next 3 months if I'm aggressive about handing out cards.


Im not seeing the pics twoclones but maybe it's just me. And I like seeing your carvings too!


----------



## twoclones (Mar 12, 2016)

johnnylabguy said:


> Im not seeing the pics twoclones but maybe it's just me. And I like seeing your carvings too!


That's odd. I can see the pics even in your quote of my post. 
Try this link to a shared album on Google+ 
https://goo.gl/photos/ohq9MbzzdwXf3NxT6


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 13, 2016)

twoclones said:


> That's odd. I can see the pics even in your quote of my post.
> Try this link to a shared album on Google+
> https://goo.gl/photos/ohq9MbzzdwXf3NxT6


Thanks for the link twoclones! Amazing carvings! The big gnome,coyotes, and the Indian are my favorites! I like big stuff as I'm only a rookie at it. What did u carve the small Indian with? I only try carving about twice a year but will do more when job/family permits.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 14, 2016)

johnnylabguy said:


> Thanks for the link twoclones! Amazing carvings! The big gnome,coyotes, and the Indian are my favorites! I like big stuff as I'm only a rookie at it. What did u carve the small Indian with? I only try carving about twice a year but will do more when job/family permits.


Thanks. The small indian is cottonwood bark and carved with traditional woodcarving tools.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 14, 2016)

Bark! Wow. Never thought of that! U ever carve ash? I'm working on a dog in a fresh cut ash stump for my neighbor. Harder than I thought it would be but I finally got a carving bar for my Stihl 170. Man what a difference that makes!
Do let your wood kiln dry first(not that I have a choice with a stump)?


----------



## twoclones (Mar 14, 2016)

I do allow my sycamore logs to dry for a few months. Lately I've been carving logs after a short drying time then letting the carving dry until it appears to be good and dry before I apply oil. 

Ash? I'd prefer to carve concrete  This tree stump is white ash.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing!
I'm glad u feel the same about white ash! It splits a lot easier than it carves, that's for sure. I've got about three hours in this so far, swearing it's tough grain the whole way. Lol. Needs to lose some weight yet but he's getting there. Scared to shave too much off! Lol


Pales in comparison to yours!


----------



## twoclones (Mar 14, 2016)

Birch is the same. The first time I carved dry birch, I thought something happened to my chain. After sharpening, there was no difference. LOL 

Dog head looks good but I think he needs a little longer neck. How do you think that would look?


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 14, 2016)

twoclones said:


> Birch is the same. The first time I carved dry birch, I thought something happened to my chain. After sharpening, there was no difference. LOL
> 
> Dog head looks good but I think he needs a little longer neck. How do you think that would look?



Maybe that's it! Thanks for the input. His body and head are too wide yet too and the forelegs maybe a little too long. I've always been a decent drawer but carving in 3d is a lot tougher. Mainly because there's no eraser. Once it's gone it's gone! Lol


----------

